# Erro no Azureus e no Java

## xilluminado

Bom dia para todos, gostaria de saber se alguém pode me ajudar no seguinte erro que está dando aqui no azureus, que deve estar relacionado com o Java, eu uso o blackdown-jdk, e também já tentei usar o sun-jdk, mas o erro persiste, 

agradeço desde já.

O Seguinte erro está acontecendo qndo abro o azureus, ele abre e fecha logo em seguida, aparecendo o seguinte erro: 

 ~ $ azureus

DEBUG::Mon May 16 12:45:48 GMT 2005

  org.gudy.azureus2.plugins.utils.resourcedownloader.ResourceDownloaderException                           

: Error on connect for 'http://azureus.aelitis.com:80/version.php?id=7E0Kn5pcZoE                           

kDzDeg6HQ&version=2.2.0.0&os=Linux': 404 Not Found

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.utils.resourcedownloader.Resource                           

DownloaderURLImpl.download(ResourceDownloaderURLImpl.java:386)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.utils.resourcedownloader.Resource                           

DownloaderURLImpl$2.runSupport(ResourceDownloaderURLImpl.java:272)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:45)

An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.

Unexpected Signal : 4 occurred at PC=0x0

Function=[Unknown.]

Library=(N/A)

NOTE: We are unable to locate the function name symbol for the error

      just occurred. Please refer to release documentation for possible

      reason and solutions.

Current Java thread:

Dynamic libraries:

08048000-08056000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1756341    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/bin/java

08056000-08059000 rwxp 0000d000 03:42 1756341    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/bin/java

a6e0a000-a6eb7000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2018638    /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

a6eb7000-a6ebc000 rwxp 000ac000 03:42 2018638    /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

a6ebc000-a6ec0000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1820932    /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so                           

.0.0.0

a6ec0000-a6ec1000 rwxp 00003000 03:42 1820932    /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so                           

.0.0.0

a6ec1000-a6eca000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1706310    /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.                           

0.1

a6eca000-a6ecb000 rwxp 00008000 03:42 1706310    /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.                           

0.1

a6ecb000-a6ee0000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1643083    /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so.2.3.1                           

7

a6ee0000-a6ee1000 rwxp 00014000 03:42 1643083    /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so.2.3.1                           

7

a6ee1000-a6f09000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1671329    /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so.0.                           

1000.0

a6f09000-a6f0a000 rwxp 00028000 03:42 1671329    /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so.0.                           

1000.0

a6f0a000-a6f64000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1755361    /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

a6f64000-a6f67000 rwxp 00059000 03:42 1755361    /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

a6f6d000-a6f6e000 rwxp 00005000 03:42 3851988    /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

a6f6e000-a6f92000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1673206    /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

a6f92000-a6f95000 rwxp 00024000 03:42 1673206    /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

a6f95000-a6f9d000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1705674    /usr/lib/libesd.so.0.2.34

a6f9d000-a6f9e000 rwxp 00008000 03:42 1705674    /usr/lib/libesd.so.0.2.34

a6f9e000-a6fa6000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856950    /lib/librt-2.3.5.so

a6fa6000-a6fa8000 rwxp 00007000 03:42 1856950    /lib/librt-2.3.5.so

a6fb2000-a7097000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1654916    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

a7097000-a70a9000 rwxp 000e4000 03:42 1654916    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

a70ad000-a70d9000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1654919    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7

a70d9000-a70dc000 rwxp 0002c000 03:42 1654919    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7

a70dc000-a71d7000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1739117    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.19

a71d7000-a71e0000 rwxp 000fa000 03:42 1739117    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.19

a71e0000-a7228000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1821010    /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.0.0

a7228000-a7233000 rwxp 00047000 03:42 1821010    /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0.0.0

a7234000-a7246000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1821156    /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.s                           

o.4.0.0

a7246000-a7249000 rwxp 00011000 03:42 1821156    /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.s                           

o.4.0.0

a7249000-a7296000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1821158    /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0.0.0

a7296000-a72a0000 rwxp 0004d000 03:42 1821158    /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0.0.0

a72a0000-a72ce000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1838503    /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.0

a72ce000-a72d1000 rwxp 0002e000 03:42 1838503    /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.0

a72d1000-a7355000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1754404    /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.1000                           

.0

a7355000-a7358000 rwxp 00083000 03:42 1754404    /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.1000                           

.0

a7359000-a736b000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1687677    /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so.0.1000.0

a736b000-a736c000 rwxp 00012000 03:42 1687677    /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so.0.1000.0

a736c000-a73c4000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1934135    /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0.100                           

0.0

a73c4000-a73c9000 rwxp 00057000 03:42 1934135    /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0.100                           

0.0

a8801000-a8861000 rwxs 00000000 00:07 6586376    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

a8861000-a8865000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1803544    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/helvBO14                           

.pcf.gz

a8865000-a8869000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1803538    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/helvB14.                           

pcf.gz

a8ef6000-a8f05000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856941    /lib/libresolv-2.3.5.so

a8f05000-a8f06000 ---p 0000f000 03:42 1856941    /lib/libresolv-2.3.5.so

a8f06000-a8f08000 rwxp 0000f000 03:42 1856941    /lib/libresolv-2.3.5.so

a8f0a000-a8f0e000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856945    /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.5.so

a8f0e000-a8f10000 rwxp 00003000 03:42 1856945    /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.5.so

a8f1c000-a8f21000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1803539    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/helvB18.                           

pcf.gz

a9023000-a9025000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1740240    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pa                           

ngo-basic-fc.so

a9025000-a9026000 rwxp 00001000 03:42 1740240    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pa                           

ngo-basic-fc.so

a9026000-a902a000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1803556    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/helvR14.                           

pcf.gz

a9330000-a9336000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1756257    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libnio.so

a9336000-a9337000 rwxp 00005000 03:42 1756257    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libnio.so

a953b000-a959b000 rwxs 00000000 00:07 6488071    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

a961c000-a9647000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1590756    /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.so.4.                           

2.0

a9647000-a9649000 rwxp 0002a000 03:42 1590756    /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.so.4.                           

2.0

a9649000-a9668000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2001378    /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/plugins/s                           

tyles/plastik.so

a9668000-a9669000 rwxp 0001e000 03:42 2001378    /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/plugins/s                           

tyles/plastik.so

a9669000-a9683000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786246    /usr/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/                           

ximcp.so.2

a9683000-a9685000 rwxp 00019000 03:42 1786246    /usr/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/                           

ximcp.so.2

a9685000-a969a000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2036085    /usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESS                           

AGES/libc.mo

a969a000-a96c3000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 770069     /usr/lib/liblcms.so.1.0.14

a96c3000-a96c5000 rwxp 00029000 03:42 770069     /usr/lib/liblcms.so.1.0.14

a96c7000-a96cf000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 3868919    /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-                           

gnu/3.3.5/libgcc_s.so.1

a96cf000-a96d0000 rwxp 00007000 03:42 3868919    /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-                           

gnu/3.3.5/libgcc_s.so.1

a96d0000-a96e4000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786546    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3

a96e4000-a96e5000 rwxp 00014000 03:42 1786546    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3

a96e7000-a96ef000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786478    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0

a96ef000-a96f0000 rwxp 00007000 03:42 1786478    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0

a96f0000-a9720000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1605813    /usr/lib/libpng.so.3.1.2.8

a9720000-a9721000 rwxp 0002f000 03:42 1605813    /usr/lib/libpng.so.3.1.2.8

a9721000-a973d000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1642941    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

a973d000-a973e000 rwxp 0001b000 03:42 1642941    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

a973e000-a9797000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1671390    /usr/lib/libmng.so.1.0.0

a9797000-a979a000 rwxp 00058000 03:42 1671390    /usr/lib/libmng.so.1.0.0

a97a0000-a97a2000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1707116    /usr/lib/libswt-gnome-gtk-3123.                           

so

a97a2000-a97a3000 rwxp 00001000 03:42 1707116    /usr/lib/libswt-gnome-gtk-3123.                           

so

a97a3000-a97a7000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1803550    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/helvO14.pcf.gz

a97a7000-a97a9000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 2654229    /home/xilluminado/.Azureus/plug                           

ins/azupdater/azupdaterpatcher_1.6.3.jar

a97a9000-a97aa000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1705342    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodule                           

s/im-cedilla.so

a97aa000-a97ab000 rwxp 00000000 03:42 1705342    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodule                           

s/im-cedilla.so

a97ab000-a985b000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 3868929    /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-                           

gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

a985b000-a9860000 rwxp 000af000 03:42 3868929    /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-                           

gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

a9865000-a9ee1000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1753823    /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.4

a9ee1000-a9f22000 rwxp 0067b000 03:42 1753823    /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.4

a9f26000-a9f42000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2018783    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/                           

libqtengine.so

a9f42000-a9f43000 rwxp 0001b000 03:42 2018783    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/                           

libqtengine.so

a9f43000-a9f74000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1707117    /usr/lib/libswt-gtk-3123.so

a9f74000-a9f76000 rwxp 00031000 03:42 1707117    /usr/lib/libswt-gtk-3123.so

a9f77000-a9f92000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1704007    /usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESS                           

AGES/gtk20-properties.mo

a9f92000-a9f94000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856584    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

a9f94000-a9f96000 rwxp 00001000 03:42 1856584    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

a9f96000-a9f9c000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 3850525    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.ca                           

che

a9f9c000-a9fa6000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1704005    /usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESS                           

AGES/gtk20.mo

a9fa6000-a9fa8000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786243    /usr/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/                           

xlcDef.so.2

a9fa8000-a9fa9000 rwxp 00001000 03:42 1786243    /usr/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/                           

xlcDef.so.2

a9fa9000-a9fb7000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2195587    /lib/libz.so.1.2.2

a9fb7000-a9fb8000 rwxp 0000d000 03:42 2195587    /lib/libz.so.1.2.2

a9fb8000-a9fd6000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 3851927    /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

a9fd6000-a9fd8000 rwxp 0001d000 03:42 3851927    /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

a9fd8000-a9ffd000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1740177    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.8                           

00.1

a9ffd000-a9ffe000 rwxp 00024000 03:42 1740177    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.8                           

00.1

a9ffe000-aa005000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786550    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.2.2

aa005000-aa006000 rwxp 00006000 03:42 1786550    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.2.2

aa006000-aa00e000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786590    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

aa00e000-aa00f000 rwxp 00007000 03:42 1786590    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

aa00f000-aa013000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786269    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.0

aa013000-aa014000 rwxp 00003000 03:42 1786269    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.0

aa014000-aa036000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1624199    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

aa036000-aa039000 rwxp 00022000 03:42 1624199    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

aa03a000-aa0a2000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1640768    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.7

aa0a2000-aa0a9000 rwxp 00068000 03:42 1640768    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.7

aa0a9000-aa0ba000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786530    /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

aa0ba000-aa0bb000 rwxp 00011000 03:42 1786530    /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

aa0bb000-aa0bd000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786442    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0

aa0bd000-aa0be000 rwxp 00001000 03:42 1786442    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0

aa0be000-aa0c5000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786534    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0

aa0c5000-aa0c6000 rwxp 00006000 03:42 1786534    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0

aa0c6000-aa0c8000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786344    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

aa0c8000-aa0c9000 rwxp 00002000 03:42 1786344    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

aa0c9000-aa0d6000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786572    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4

aa0d6000-aa0d7000 rwxp 0000c000 03:42 1786572    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4

aa0d7000-aa153000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1758205    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.600.4

aa153000-aa154000 rwxp 0007b000 03:42 1758205    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.600.4

aa154000-aa157000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1758012    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.4

aa157000-aa158000 rwxp 00002000 03:42 1758012    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.4

aa158000-aa188000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1758140    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.4

aa188000-aa189000 rwxp 00030000 03:42 1758140    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.4

aa189000-aa19f000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1655471    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.901.0

aa19f000-aa1a1000 rwxp 00016000 03:42 1655471    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.901.0

aa1a1000-aa1d3000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1740316    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.800.                           

1

aa1d3000-aa1d8000 rwxp 00032000 03:42 1740316    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.800.                           

1

aa1d8000-aa1e2000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1740171    /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.800                           

.1

aa1e2000-aa1e3000 rwxp 00009000 03:42 1740171    /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.800                           

.1

aa1e3000-aa1e9000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1740184    /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.8                           

00.1

aa1e9000-aa1ea000 rwxp 00005000 03:42 1740184    /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.8                           

00.1

aa1ea000-aa2ac000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786261    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2

aa2ac000-aa2b0000 rwxp 000c2000 03:42 1786261    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2

aa2b0000-aa327000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1705361    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.7

aa327000-aa32a000 rwxp 00077000 03:42 1705361    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.7

aa32a000-aa33e000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1705566    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0                           

.600.7

aa33e000-aa33f000 rwxp 00014000 03:42 1705566    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0

.600.7

aa33f000-aa343000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1786272    /usr/lib/libXtst.so.6.1

aa343000-aa344000 rwxp 00003000 03:42 1786272    /usr/lib/libXtst.so.6.1

aa344000-aa348000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1758207    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.4

aa348000-aa349000 rwxp 00003000 03:42 1758207    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.4

aa349000-aa601000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1703944    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.7

aa601000-aa609000 rwxp 002b8000 03:42 1703944    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.60                           

0.7

aa60d000-aa60e000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2036589    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_NUMERI                           

C

aa60e000-aa60f000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2049202    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_TIME

aa60f000-aa615000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2036201    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_COLLAT                           

E

aa615000-aa616000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2049203    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_MONETA                           

RY

aa616000-aa617000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2049205    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAG                           

ES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

aa617000-aa618000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2036205    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_PAPER

aa618000-aa619000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2036244    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_NAME

aa619000-aa61a000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2049206    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_ADDRES                           

S

aa61a000-aa61b000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2049207    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_TELEPH                           

ONE

aa61b000-aa61c000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2036209    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_MEASUR                           

EMENT

aa61c000-aa61d000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2049208    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_IDENTI                           

FICATION

aa61d000-aa663000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1707118    /usr/lib/libswt-pi-gtk-3123.so

aa663000-aa664000 rwxp 00046000 03:42 1707118    /usr/lib/libswt-pi-gtk-3123.so

aa6e6000-aa6f6000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1756256    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libnet.so

aa6f6000-aa6f7000 rwxp 0000f000 03:42 1756256    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libnet.so

aa6f7000-aa73d000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1769480    /usr/lib/azureus/seda.jar

aa7f1000-ab1cc000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1769475    /usr/lib/azureus/azureus.jar

ab1cc000-ab276000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1707113    /usr/share/swt-3/lib/swt.jar

ab276000-ab27e000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1557584    /usr/share/systray4j/lib/systra                           

y4j.jar

ab27e000-ab285000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1706218    /usr/share/commons-cli-1/lib/co                           

mmons-cli.jar

ab285000-ab2d4000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1755185    /usr/share/log4j/lib/log4j.jar

ab2d4000-ab30200ab302000-ab3be000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 2031691    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/e                           

xt/localedata.jar

ab3be000-ab3c1000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 2031689    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/e                           

xt/dnsns.jar

ab3c1000-ab3dd000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 2031688    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/e                           

xt/sunjce_provider.jar

ab5e1000-ab60d000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2036198    /usr/lib/locale/pt_BR/LC_CTYPE

b3811000-b381e000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 2031690    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/e                           

xt/ldapsec.jar

b58c6000-b5e66000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1756330    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/c                           

harsets.jar

b5e66000-b5e77000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1756281    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/j                           

ce.jar

b5e77000-b5f54000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1756329    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/j                           

sse.jar

b5f54000-b5f6a000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1756280    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/s                           

unrsasign.jar

b5fb4000-b795f000 r-xs 00000000 03:42 1756332    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/r                           

t.jar

b795f000-b7973000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1756252    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libzip.so

b7973000-b7976000 rwxp 00013000 03:42 1756252    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libzip.so

b7976000-b7996000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1756251    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libjava.so

b7996000-b7998000 rwxp 0001f000 03:42 1756251    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libjava.so

b7998000-b79a8000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1756250    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libverify.so

b79a8000-b79aa000 rwxp 0000f000 03:42 1756250    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/libverify.so

b79aa000-b79b4000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856947    /lib/libnss_files-2.3.5.so

b79b4000-b79b6000 rwxp 00009000 03:42 1856947    /lib/libnss_files-2.3.5.so

b79b6000-b79be000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856969    /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.5.so

b79be000-b79bf000 ---p 00008000 03:42 1856969    /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.5.so

b79bf000-b79c1000 rwxp 00008000 03:42 1856969    /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.5.so

b79c1000-b79c8000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856971    /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.5.so

b79c8000-b79c9000 ---p 00007000 03:42 1856971    /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.5.so

b79c9000-b79cb000 rwxp 00007000 03:42 1856971    /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.5.so

b79d8000-b79dc000 rwxs 00000000 03:42 393283     /tmp/hsperfdata_xilluminado/100                           

94

b79dc000-b79fe000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856773    /lib/libm-2.3.5.so

b79fe000-b7a00000 rwxp 00021000 03:42 1856773    /lib/libm-2.3.5.so

b7a00000-b7a13000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856966    /lib/libnsl-2.3.5.so0 r-xs 00000000 03:42 754589    /usr/share/junit/lib/junit.jar

b79d8000-b79dc000 rwxs 00000000 03:42 393283     /tmp/hsperfdata_xilluminado/100                           

94

b79dc000-b79fe000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856773    /lib/libm-2.3.5.so

b79fe000-b7a00000 rwxp 00021000 03:42 1856773    /lib/libm-2.3.5.so

b7a00000-b7a13000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856966    /lib/libnsl-2.3.5.so

b7a13000-b7a15000 rwxp 00012000 03:42 1856966    /lib/libnsl-2.3.5.so

b7a1f000-b7a27000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1756238    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/native_threads/libhpi.so

b7a27000-b7a28000 rwxp 00007000 03:42 1756238    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/native_threads/libhpi.so

b7a28000-b7e2e000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 2032432    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/client/libjvm.so

b7e2e000-b7e49000 rwxp 00405000 03:42 2032432    /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08/jre/lib/i                           

386/client/libjvm.so

b7e5d000-b7f7c000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856973    /lib/libc-2.3.5.so

b7f7c000-b7f7d000 r-xp 0011e000 03:42 1856973    /lib/libc-2.3.5.so

b7f7d000-b7f80000 rwxp 0011f000 03:42 1856973    /lib/libc-2.3.5.so

b7f82000-b7f84000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856796    /lib/libdl-2.3.5.so

b7f84000-b7f86000 rwxp 00001000 03:42 1856796    /lib/libdl-2.3.5.so

b7f86000-b7f94000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856984    /lib/libpthread-0.10.so

b7f94000-b7f95000 r-xp 0000d000 03:42 1856984    /lib/libpthread-0.10.so

b7f95000-b7f96000 rwxp 0000e000 03:42 1856984    /lib/libpthread-0.10.so

b7fea000-b8000000 r-xp 00000000 03:42 1856555    /lib/ld-2.3.5.so

b8000000-b8002000 rwxp 00015000 03:42 1856555    /lib/ld-2.3.5.so

Heap at VM Abort:

Heap

 def new generation   total 576K, used 573K [0xab810000, 0xab8b0000, 0xabcf0000)

  eden space 512K,  99% used [0xab810000, 0xab88f788, 0xab890000)

  from space 64K, 100% used [0xab8a0000, 0xab8b0000, 0xab8b0000)

  to   space 64K,   0% used [0xab890000, 0xab890000, 0xab8a0000)

 tenured generation   total 6632K, used 4092K [0xabcf0000, 0xac36a000, 0xaf81000                           

0)

   the space 6632K,  61% used [0xabcf0000, 0xac0ef168, 0xac0ef200, 0xac36a000)

 compacting perm gen  total 9984K, used 9793K [0xaf810000, 0xb01d0000, 0xb381000                           

0)

   the space 9984K,  98% used [0xaf810000, 0xb01a06c0, 0xb01a0800, 0xb01d0000)

Local Time = Mon May 16 12:46:06 2005

Elapsed Time = 27

#

# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_08-b03 mixed mode)

#

# An error report file has been saved as hs_err_pid10094.log.

# Please refer to the file for further information.

#

/usr/bin/azureus: line 42: 10094 Morto                   java -cp $CLASSPATH -Dj                           

ava.library.path=/usr/lib org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main "$1"

----------

## xilluminado

O problema que estava acontecendo era que o qt-gtk-engine, estava usando os temas do KDE, e isso estava acarretando o conflito com o azureus e o java, então, o que fiz foi restaurar os padroes do gtk no qt-gtk-engine, e o azureus funcionou perfeitamente.

Abraços

----------

## mascanho

  hehehehe , sinceramente n sei o ke azureus tem ke os ouytos n têm , a unica vez ke usei isso foi para esperimentar e segui um post ke axei interessante https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-249776-highlight-azureus.html funcou rapidamente e os consumos de ram/cpu ate n eram muito altos , porem aconcelho vivamente um cliente torrent em ncurses  :Cool:   , faz tudo o ke o azureus faz e consome 1/3 do ke o azureus papa  :Razz: 

----------

## gmichels

 *mascanho wrote:*   

> aconcelho vivamente um cliente torrent em ncurses   , faz tudo o ke o azureus faz e consome 1/3 do ke o azureus papa 

 

Se vc acha que o bittornado substitui o azureus, entao vc realmente nao faz uso de todas as funcionalidades disponivels no azureus. Bom, eu uso  :Smile: 

Concordo que azureus usa muito cpu/ram, mas é java, fazer o que, né?

----------

## mascanho

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vc acha que o bittornado substitui o azureus, entao vc realmente nao faz uso de todas as funcionalidades disponivels no azureus. Bom, eu uso 
> 
> Concordo que azureus usa muito cpu/ram, mas é java, fazer o que, né?

 

E essas funcionalidades Sao ? Faço torrent, saco torrents , etc etc o ke faz o azureus de especial ??

Simplesmente dei um concelho e aconcelhei um link ke usei resolveste o problema ? 

----------

## gmichels

whoa, baixe as armas, eu nao falei em tom pejorativo

Se vc ta feliz com o bittornado, otimo, eu so disse isso pq vc ta comparando uma bmw com um fusca. Os dois te levam pro mesmo lugar, mas os beneficios da bmw durante o caminho sao bem melhores do que com o fusca  :Very Happy: 

Mas tudo bem, aqui estao algumas coisas que eu uso no azureus:

- download/upload de multiplos torrents em uma so gui

- uma so porta aberta

- interface muito mais informativa

- possibilidade de uso de plugins, tais como: administracao remota, blacklist de ips, gerenciamento automatico de velocidades de upload e download por horario, importacao automatica de rss feeds, etc

Claro que tudo isso tem um custo = cpu e ram

Agora acalme-se que eu so quis dar minha opiniao, assim como vc deu a sua.

----------

## mascanho

Meu Caro entao n estas mesmo informado, tudo isso é possivel com o Shadow uma versao CVS do Bittornado  :Cool: 

E poupas muito + CPU e Ram

----------

## RoadRunner

O azureus é o único cliente de torrents descentralizado. Não faz dele bom, mas sim único.

No entanto se querem discutir clientes de bittorrent, acho melhor criarem uma thread separada.

----------

